# The secret diary of a Boelens Keeper (month 2)



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, it's been 2 months since I first got Saffron, so time for an update.

First off, big thanks to Darren at CPR and Peter Foulsham for their help, support and advice.

Secondly, to those who asked, I've not given up on the diary, but lets be honest, there's only so much "new and interesting" things they do that I can report to you guys.


Anyway, A little update. She's still feeding, growing and doing snakey things as I would expect. In fact, she's eating like a monster, however she still isnt strike feeding. She's eating within an hour of putting the food into the viv, I just leave it on a branch and she does the job. I'll try to get a picture of her feeding when possible. She's still following her routines like before, she's still as handleable as she was before. She really is faultless.

To top it off though, she will be soon joined by another boelens. CPR are currently holding a male for me, and he'll be coming home in the coming weeks. It'll certainly be interesting to learn what is unique to her and what is more of a general trait for this species. Whats more, never know, I might just learn something significant about them and we can all move 1 step closer to making them a captive bred specie.

Til next time
Rain


----------



## hexem (May 14, 2009)

Hey,

Read the diary, cool stuff, if anyone get's these bred in the UK it'd most likely be you guy's at PI


----------

